
Show HN: Devist – Release notes generator - ship_it
http://devist.io/
======
ship_it
Howdy everyone. I'm author of devist. It's an open-source, Ruby/Gem, release
notes generator. How it works? Simply, if you are developer, having a typical
`changelog.md` inside your project repository, and if you follow the format of
the -.md- file, just write `devist changelog` and this tool will convert the
changelog.md to beautiful HTML page.

You may create a custom theme, the -.md- format is readable in raw &
[git]hub/lab flowered. Devist also support an API that you can use for
integration on Ruby/Rails, Project deployment/Capistrano etc. The project
offers a stand-alone CLI that you may use for own procedures or internally
through the project/shellxec.

I'm open for ideas. Just wanted to share this since I saw couple of such tools
on ProductHunt lately based on subscription.

Cheers.

